# Streetspots DE-weit



## breakless (20. Juni 2006)

Hi,

will diesen Sommer mal´ne DE-weite Tour machen und suche dazu webpages die sich auf´s listing von streetspots spezialisiert haben.

Adressen die auf Parks,etc hinweisen brauch ich nicht unbedingt, kenn ich genügend über die einschlägigen mags. Suche pages die Streetspots wie öffentliche Gebäude(Uni,Schulen,Plätze,etc.) listen...alles eben zum innercity urban velo bashing 

Okay, vielen Dank vieleicht sieht man sich ja an dem einen oder anderem Spot.


----------



## <<fixstern>> (20. Juni 2006)

www.bmx-hamburg.de     da findeste ne spot liste, falls du mal nach hamburg kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleroy (20. Juni 2006)

Good old pretty Heidelberg, ziemlich geil für street zeug, biste auch gleich in ugly mannheim da gibts auch nette sachen und nen feinen skatepark, in HD gibts auch nen skatepark der is aber nicht so dolle.


----------



## betonp!lz (20. Juni 2006)

plonsker,mit den skateparks machen wir uns lächerlich!

aber strasse fahren kann man bei uns recht schön!wann soll denn die tour starten?

mein location tipp:düsseldorf uni!


----------



## fleroy (20. Juni 2006)

mein secret location tip :
mein zimmer
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/213641/cat/500/ppuser/57246


----------



## ZoMa (20. Juni 2006)

Bielefeld hat nette Streetspots, 2 gute Skateparks und wenn du dich mit dem ein oder anderen gut stelltst auch ne nette Dirtanlage.. .. Je nach dem was du bevorzugst


----------



## breakless (21. Juni 2006)

Hey,

bin mir bis jetzt noch nicht sicher..da ich noch am Tour/location  planen bin.
Je nachdem wieviel Locations ich zusammenkriege und wie nah/entfernt sie sind...aber so 7-10Tage sollten schon drin sein.

Danke auf jeden Fall für die bisherigen Tipps/pages.

keep ripping the concrete...


----------



## breakless (21. Juni 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> plonsker,mit den skateparks machen wir uns lächerlich!
> 
> aber strasse fahren kann man bei uns recht schön!wann soll denn die tour starten?
> 
> mein location tipp:düsseldorf uni!




Uni düsseldorf hab ich im Federal 9,5 dayz in germany gesehen...very nice! ...´n paar lecker Sachen.

Wobei ich sagen muß das ich finde das die dvd nicht ihr geld (EUR16,-)wert ist...da kriegste bei jedem Props Rpoadtrip mehr geboten...soviel mal hierzu.

keep ripping the concrete...


----------



## UrbanJumper (21. Juni 2006)

frankfurt & offenbach käthe-colwitz schule, die antwort auf die d-dorf uni, glaubs mir mal..
lohnt sich auf jedenfall, allein frankfurt braucht man schon´n tag für..


----------



## ZoMa (21. Juni 2006)

breakless schrieb:
			
		

> Uni dÃ¼sseldorf hab ich im Federal 9,5 dayz in germany gesehen...very nice! ...Â´n paar lecker Sachen.
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muÃ das ich finde das die dvd nicht ihr geld (EUR16,-)wert ist...da kriegste bei jedem Props Rpoadtrip mehr geboten...soviel mal hierzu.
> 
> keep ripping the concrete...



Das Video war ja mal total down..  garade mal 20 min., nur ein paar bekannte Spots in Deutschland und andere, die teilweise besser und auch noch in der gleichen Stadt sind wurden komplett vernachlÃ¤ssigt.. 
HÃ¤tte man das vorhandene wenigstens noch gut in Szene gesetzt, ok. Aber leider war der Schnitt total amateurhaft, alles in allem kein Video was man gesehen haben sollte.. fÃ¼r 5â¬ noch zu teuer..


----------



## crmo_basher (23. Juni 2006)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video war ja mal total down..  garade mal 20 min., nur ein paar bekannte Spots in Deutschland und andere, die teilweise besser und auch noch in der gleichen Stadt sind wurden komplett vernachlässigt..
> Hätte man das vorhandene wenigstens noch gut in Szene gesetzt, ok. Aber leider war der Schnitt total amateurhaft, alles in allem kein Video was man gesehen haben sollte.. für 5 noch zu teuer..




Absolut Deiner Meinung! das Fahrer Aufgebot mal in Ehren, aber das Teil issen Witz! 

für 9,5 Tage bekomme ich besseres footage zusammen...sieht man ja auch nur schon an den Posts hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crmo_basher (26. Juni 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> frankfurt & offenbach käthe-colwitz schule, die antwort auf die d-dorf uni, glaubs mir mal..
> lohnt sich auf jedenfall, allein frankfurt braucht man schon´n tag für..




Hey, Käthe rocks...
war WE dort, dachte ja zuerst ich muß kotzen und der Weg wär um sonst gewesen, aber als ich erstmal übern Zaun gehüppt bin und den hintern part entdeckt habe bekam ich ja einen visuellen flash nach dem anderen  big burner  

...lohnt sich auf jeden FAll auch; nette rails...


----------



## ZoMa (26. Juni 2006)

Falsches Forum..


----------



## breakless (26. Juni 2006)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Oldenburg letztes Jahr:
> 
> 50-50:
> 
> ...




Hey,

hab gerade ´nen geilen link gefunden:

www.betonraspler.de

ist als streetspot suchmaschine aufgemacht.
Hab auch gleich mal ´n post von nem schmucken kleinen park in Eschborn hochgeladen.Sofern hier die leute Ihre Spots draufposten ist das doch´ne feine Sache. Ich werd auf ejdne Fall meine favorites reinballern.


----------



## z-rick (1. Juli 2006)

shit. genau die gleiche seite wollte ich auch grade empfehlen. auf jeden ne geile sache


----------



## Pesling (29. August 2006)

http://www.snakeside.com/Parks.html


----------



## david1994 (14. Oktober 2006)

uni düsseldorf das lohnt sich auf alle fälle war auchschon öfters da. das ist der hammer. mit risiegen wallrides und ein paar sipens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aff?e (14. Oktober 2006)

ihr tragt alle keine unterhosen , geht ins bett meine kinder


----------



## betonp!lz (18. Oktober 2006)

habt ihr gehört!unser aller mentor hat gesprochen!


----------



## Dnoizer (24. Oktober 2006)

Aff?e schrieb:


> ihr tragt alle keine unterhosen , geht ins bett meine kinder



Jetzt sag nicht, daß Du Unterhosen trägst...ist ja abartig.


----------

